# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Magia con espejo

## Ricardo Solo

The magic Mirror Trick (Doctor Magic 1987) - YouTube

Me tiene alucinado esto.

----------


## MagDani

Ese soporte es un poco rarito

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si, supongo que es eso, pero vamos es limpio de narices. Me tiene perdidisimo, y buscaba algo parecido para un juego.

----------


## Prendes

A mí, con espejos, me gusta mucho este:




Dice Illusion 2 by H.T. Magic - Trick - YouTube

----------


## Iban

¿Quieres llevarlo al laboratorio?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si! Lets go!

----------


## rave

El primero se intuye, pero el que ha puesto Prendes me ha dejado "pasmao"

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Se intuye? Mi mente racional me juega muy malas pasadas.

El problema del Dice Illusion es que no es nada práctico en un entorno real de trabajo.

----------


## rave

Puede ser que hace tiempo tuve un cacharro parecido, aunque de calidad inferior. Sin embargo del dice illusion es la primera vez que lo veo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

La verdad es que el dice Illusion es muy bonito, y en circunstancias concretas, muy magico.

----------


## funkenstain

El primer video no es una rutina de Paul Harris, pero en fabricación Tenyo?

----------


## chuchenager

Es el juego de Eclipse de Tenyo !! Es económico !! ;P

----------


## mago fran

Alguien me puede dar información sobre Dice illusion de prendes :Confused:  libros, referencias, algo. Quiero investigarlo un poco porque me ha dejado pasmado.....

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues es un juego que se vende en tiendas. No está mal, pero es para cerquita cerquita.

----------


## Ravenous

O para youtube youtube.

----------


## Odran

Pues a mi me parece que el segundo se intuye mucho mas que el primero, como intuicion de por donde van los tiros...
Lo que si... me esta dando unas ideas muy peligrosas para numismagia... jeje. Si saco algo decente os lo cuelgo. O lo vemos en el laboratorio... si me dan acceso!  :O15:  jaja.
Saludos

----------


## mago fran

Deduzco lo que quieres decir jajaja.

Enviado desde mi LG-E400 usando Tapatalk 2

----------

